# Death By Prowler!



## Will Brink (Jan 7, 2012)

I use the Prowler with tac teams I have worked with on their performance/fitness, myself, and various athletes from all walks, and nothing comes close as both a conditioning tool and a whole body strength tool.

It is without equal as a single piece of equipment one can own that covers the full spectrum of fitness.

Vast majority use it as a GPP/conditioning tool, and it's great for that. Very few use it as a true strength/power builder, and that's a mistake. Pile some serious weight on it, and it's killer for strength/power developer. I have posted many Prowler related vids here in the past.

Just came back from the gym where I did an all Prowler leg workout with my buddy  Big Lee Rosenberg. Death by Prowler! 

Basic drag sleds are great, but the Prowler sled is a drag sled on steroids! Some of the uses/benefits are:

??? GPP Work
??? Injury Rehabilitation
??? Strength Training
??? Prehabilitation
??? Increased Work Capacity
??? Hypertrophy
??? Starting Strength
??? Acceleration Strength
??? Strength Endurance






YouTube Video











Death By Prowler! - YouTube


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 18, 2012)

My gym just finished a remodel last week and it now includes a fake grass functional training area.  It includes a prowler.

Not knowing what to expect, I went in there after PT one day planning on doing squats, pullups, prowler, and rows.  I just did the prowler.  No weight, just 3 sets of about 4-5 reps ( a rep being running/jogging across the room and back ).  I was done.  I couldn't breath, hell I could barely stand.  My heart was beating like crazy for a good 10-15 minutes afterward.  I'm sold.

What kind of workouts would you suggest for a non-SWAT level guy?  I might do metabolic work like this once a week, and heavy drags for one of the lower workouts, but more ideas are welcome.


----------



## Will Brink (Jan 19, 2012)

danzik17 said:


> My gym just finished a remodel last week and it now includes a fake grass functional training area.  It includes a prowler.
> 
> Not knowing what to expect, I went in there after PT one day planning on doing squats, pullups, prowler, and rows.  I just did the prowler.  No weight, just 3 sets of about 4-5 reps ( a rep being running/jogging across the room and back ).  I was done.  I couldn't breath, hell I could barely stand.  My heart was beating like crazy for a good 10-15 minutes afterward.  I'm sold.
> 
> What kind of workouts would you suggest for a non-SWAT level guy?  I might do metabolic work like this once a week, and heavy drags for one of the lower workouts, but more ideas are welcome.



As you found out th hard way, the Prowler does not care what type of condition you think you're in, it will still kick your ass 

EliteFTS,  maker of the prowler has a lot of good info using for conditioning/GPP.

Personally, I tend to rotate it in my own program depending on the goal of the day. It also allows for a lot of variety. It's tough to say with the Prowler do X weight for X distance types recs as people (obviously) have different strength and or conditioning levels, but also, depends on the surface the prowler is being used on. Makes a huge difference to the level of resistance if its turf, black top, rubber gym flooring, etc. 

On a conditioning/GPP focused day, I may push for speed using lighter weight down using the high handles, and back using the low handles X 3 cycles. That's a simple and tough workout, at least for me.

Or, same as above vid, just lighter weight (3 forward, 3 reverse).

Or, mix it in with a total body type GPP/conditioning day such as:

Killer Whole Body Conditioning With Kelly D! - YouTube

Never fails to kick my ass. Did that the other day with a buddy who is quite the conditioned stud and decade younger then I and we were smoked. Sadly, we don't look nearly as good as Kelly does doing that workout


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 19, 2012)

I wish we had one !


----------



## Will Brink (Jan 20, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> I wish we had one !



My gym does not have one. That's my personal Prowler. Want one, I'd say get one. Best $$$ you'll spend. Econo Prowler will be less $$$.


----------



## triplstep (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow......  couple of Horses working out here. 

Huge respect to you Bros


----------



## Will Brink (Jan 20, 2012)

triplstep said:


> Wow......  couple of Horses working out here.
> 
> Huge respect to you Bros



Not bad for an old guy


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 20, 2012)

I can vouch for the awesome factor of the prowler.  I have never been really creative with the device, but it doesn't matter how you use it, it will still leave you breathless.

One of the great things and doing GPP work with a sled or prowler is the removal of a loaded eccentric portion of the movements.  This greatly reduces the muscle damage, meaning you can get in more volume to improve work capacity and generate metabolic demand with the muscle, without a lot of extra microtrauma.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2012)

the modern day wheel of pain.


----------



## Will Brink (Jan 23, 2012)

CowPimp said:


> without a lot of extra microtrauma.



I have experiences some serious micro trauma with the Prowler


----------



## Will Brink (Nov 3, 2014)

Instead of starting a new thread, thought it best to bump this old thread.

As most of you hopefully know by now, I'm a big fan of push sleds, as are most of your top names in strength & conditioning. In my view, the single most effective whole body strength & conditioning tool around. Biggest issue for most who wanted one is, difficulty of transporting a full sized sled and storage. I have solved that problem with the Avenger sled, which is a concept of mine and built and designed by Slayer Barbell. Each sled built to order, in the US, by a veteran owned biz. LE/Mil discounts apply. Here's my basic promo vid:






More Intel HERE if interested.

Sled goes from this:





To this


----------



## bushmaster (Nov 3, 2014)

I do a lot of sled work now for semi pro football training.  Can this sled be used on pavement or will it destroy the bottom?  What is the price on this sled?


----------



## Will Brink (Nov 3, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> I do a lot of sled work now for semi pro football training.  Can this sled be used on pavement or will it destroy the bottom?  What is the price on this sled?



Sleds are used on pavement more often than any other surface, usually in a gym parking lot, etc. It's only recently gyms, etc have been putting turf strips in their clubs. Obviously, pavement is harder on the metal of the sled than turf, but quality sleds using quality metal, they last a long time and I have yet to see one ever replaced due to being warn down from use on pavement. Obviously, weight used, type of pavement, etc will be factors to that. Pro football has been using push sleds for decades, it's only recently the rest of the world has figured out how effective they are for strength, power, and conditioning work. Follow link posted for price as an exclusive discount code (and it's a major discount) is on my site.


----------



## fufu (Nov 3, 2014)

How much for one of those bad boys?


----------



## Ted Shred (Nov 3, 2014)

fufu said:


> How much for one of those bad boys?



$640, regular $700.  Looks like using the discount code BRINKZONE chops a bit more off.  

via "ordering information" here:

http://www.brinkzone.com/training-programs/brinkzone-avenger-sled/


----------



## Will Brink (Nov 4, 2014)

Ted Shred said:


> $640, regular $700.  Looks like using the discount code BRINKZONE chops a bit more off.
> 
> via "ordering information" here:
> 
> http://www.brinkzone.com/training-programs/brinkzone-avenger-sled/



Quite a bit more. Around 470 with discount code.


----------



## bushmaster (Nov 4, 2014)

Will Brink said:


> Quite a bit more. Around 470 with discount code.


Great price.  I will be looking into getting one in the next few months.


----------



## Will Brink (Nov 4, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Great price.  I will be looking into getting one in the next few months.



Good deal. It's only a tad more than other similar products that don't break down and fit in their own bag for easy transport and storage and it's built like a tank.


----------



## Fishman44 (Nov 4, 2014)

The rogue fitness prowler is awesome as well. Poles come off so it will fit in any truck


----------



## fufu (Nov 4, 2014)

Ted Shred said:


> $640, regular $700.  Looks like using the discount code BRINKZONE chops a bit more off.
> 
> via "ordering information" here:
> 
> http://www.brinkzone.com/training-programs/brinkzone-avenger-sled/



Thanks.


----------



## Will Brink (Nov 4, 2014)

fufu said:


> Thanks.



Way less (479) per above.


----------



## lewie562 (Nov 18, 2014)

Going to my garage now think i can weld a hillbilly version for my driveway if do will post pics may be a lil while but i will get er done


----------



## dagambd (Nov 18, 2014)

Prowler work is the shit. That is some good stuff right there.


----------



## dagambd (Nov 22, 2014)

Hit the prowler on thursday and worked myself over pretty good.


----------



## BigBobby (Mar 2, 2015)

Love the prowler!!  I would account it for sure to the increases in my sprinting abilities....  After doing runs with it, I almost feel like I can fly !!


----------

